# Metroid: Other M comes in a dual-layered DVD.



## Goli (Aug 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most Wii games come on a regular 4.7 GB DVD. There are a few exceptions, however, like Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Metroid Prime Trilogy. In the case of those games, dual-layered DVDs were required due to the amount of content in them.
> You can add Metroid: Other M to that list as well. Due to the sheer amount of content — largely due to the game’s cutscenes — Other M comes on a dual-layered disc. In a second Iwata Asks segment, this time with members of Team Ninja, we discover that even while using a dual-layered DVD, the development team barely managed to squeeze all the content in.
> Team Ninja tell Iwata that they were literally shaving mere seconds off movies in places in order to be able to squeeze the game’s data onto the disc without any noticeable visual inconsistencies during the cutscenes.






Source


----------



## monkat (Aug 23, 2010)

Neato!

Well, if there's one thing about this game that I'm excited for, it's the story. The Wii, gamecube, n64, and virtual boy have all been devoid of good storytelling, and I'm glad that's about to change.


----------



## Sevael (Aug 23, 2010)

I imagine all the movies had to be duplicated in standard 4:3 and a horizontally-skewed 4:3 (for widescreen mode), so that would double the required space on the disc.

It's too bad stuff had to be cut to make it fit on.  I'd rather them use slightly higher of video compression than cut content, even if it's just a few seconds here and there.  Even a couple seconds can make a difference in pacing and impact.


----------



## coolness (Aug 23, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn


----------



## Goli (Aug 23, 2010)

Sevael said:
			
		

> I imagine all the movies had to be duplicated in standard 4:3 and a horizontally-skewed 4:3 (for widescreen mode), so that would double the required space on the disc.
> 
> It's too bad stuff had to be cut to make it fit on.  I'd rather them use slightly higher of video compression than cut content, even if it's just a few seconds here and there.  Even a couple seconds can make a difference in pacing and impact.


I have a feeling this game will be widescreen only, other games such as Xenoblade have done this before so...


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2010)

That sucks for people using disc backup loaders. I can't wait for this though, it looks awesome.


----------



## toejam316 (Aug 23, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Sevael said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The videos will be anamorphic just like most other content.
Basically, if for some reason you're using a 4:3 TV, expect black bars.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 23, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> That sucks for people using disc backup loaders. I can't wait for this though, it looks awesome.


Because they have to burn a DL disc?


----------



## Goli (Aug 23, 2010)

toejam316 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Anyways you can check out impressions from someone that has a review copy here. There's also three exclusive gameplay videos that show segments with an over the shoulder camera (think RE4, RE5, Dead Space).


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dual-Layer games are problematic with disc loaders. You need to set the proper layer break for them to burn correctly and some older cIOSes have problems with them.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 23, 2010)

on top of that some wii's have trouble reading dual layer disks.


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 23, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> on top of that some wii's have trouble reading dual layer disks.




like mine i could never get the damn thing to read dual layers


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2010)

To people complaining about dual layered discs, that's why we use USB loaders. In the end it's cheaper than discs, you can download and play games at your whim (no more deciding about which games to burn, which ones not to burn), the compatibility is overall better, games run smoother, it's more organized (no more juggling discs and the fancy GUI of like USB Loader GX), and there's a bagillion other reasons. There's really not much reason to even be a major disc loader user.

Meh, maybe it means more content, maybe it just means video isn't as compressed or there's more video. Who knows. I'll refrain from saying if it's a good game or not when I actually play it.


----------



## WiiThoko (Aug 23, 2010)

Fuck, this means it'll take forever to download -_-


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 23, 2010)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> Fuck, this means it'll take forever to download -_-



Then how about buying it?


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Aug 23, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every dl game for the wii I tried to far works with usb loader


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Watching the gameplay videos kinda makes me wish that THAT was how I wanted Mega ManX7 and X8 to turn out like.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Aug 23, 2010)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> Fuck, this means it'll take forever to download -_-


If you pirate this game, _I swear to god_ (or any great deity; it's all good), I will hunt you down and give you a good slap on the wrist. That's the English way.


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 23, 2010)

Will there be a Single-Layer version like SSBB? (No cutscenes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never really played any Metroid game before, but would like to try this one out.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 23, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Will there be a Single-Layer version like SSBB? (No cutscenes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? Super Metroid and the Prime series were awesome.

Hmm... This is the fourth game to be dual layered on the Wii library now...


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2010)

Samurai Goomba said:
			
		

> If you pirate this game, _I swear to god_ (or any great deity; it's all good), I will hunt you down and give you a good slap on the wrist. That's the English way.


Sorry, to play that game I must either pirate it or buy a new wii.
My Wii is a launch day Wii which can't read DVD9.

I hope there's no big copy protection, and it will work well on USBloaders  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also hope the game is not only full of video, but there's a big world to explore.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dang.
Dual-layered discs are known to have reading problems with the Wii. Note, SSBB.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 23, 2010)

As far as I get it it`s because of all those high quality CGI-scenes... Hopefully it will be playable through USBLoader, because I prefer launching games through that because of the same reasons Guild mentioned...


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Samurai Goomba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I learned that the game will have a lot of video's, MGS4 came to mind haha. I'm wondering if that's the type of thing they're gonna do.


----------



## Goli (Aug 23, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Samurai Goomba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you could buy it and rip your own copy or download one.
Nobody _has_ to pirate.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2010)

it would be buy it and download a copy, because I can't dump my own copy if the wii can't  read the DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not sure if I'll wait for PAL like I did for Metroid Prime, I hope the english has subtitles or else I'll wait.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well there's a simple solution to that: Play off USB


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe don't count on it they may have let it slide with mg2 but this time it AP will definitely be there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm rather sure SMG2 did have AP, it just wasn't dumped until people took care of it. I think. Nintendo isn't that careless. I remember people getting copies and showing them off days before an official scene release.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont see what everyone has against DL disc. My Wii reads my DL copy of SSBB fine. I love the fact that more games are starting to use DVD-9 disc. There was no excuse for these disc to not be used for games in the first place


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 24, 2010)

no there was zero Ap on mario galaxy 2 nintendo really did slip with that one it wasnt dumped by a scene release rather than by some random guy a couple of days before its release.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

the wii reads dl disc fine as long as you use the right media. my choice is: verbatim dvd+R DL 2.4x speed p/n 95123. that's what i used with mpt which is better to play from disc and never had 1 problem.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 24, 2010)

if your wii doesnt read DL then you need to clean your laser with the laser cleaning kit cause mine is a launch wii and it reads them fine.


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Its good to see developers not worrying about trying to cram it onto a 4.7GB disk. If any franchise deserves, its Metroid.


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 24, 2010)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> Fuck, this means it'll take forever to download -_-



Not from Newsgroups!


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 24, 2010)

not a big metroid fan so i'm going pass on this. at least i can save my dual layer dvd's for something better maybe.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> WiiThoko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep 13mb/s for me


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think I might buy Metroid. It will be a pain to download.


----------



## OmerMe (Aug 24, 2010)

So now it's either
1) Buy a new batch of DL DVD's, which can be pricey here, or
2) Get a 8 or 16giga SDHC and run the game from that (will it work?)


----------



## nutella (Aug 24, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> WiiThoko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like... with money?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he'd prob like to but we get the shaft when it comes to games and get them 3-4 months later so FUCK IT!


----------



## Cyan (Aug 24, 2010)

For people unaware, there's some Wii with bad aligned laser.
Laser Cleaning with a clean kit it will not help at all.

You have to either send the console to nintendo to align it, or do it yourself while opening the wii drive up to the bottom of the drive's motherboard, use an ohmmeter to check the right position of potentiometers.
here is a guide : WiiPOTFix.pdf

There's also the solution to buy a new drive


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

that's why usb loaders FTW saves your laser


----------



## squall23 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like it wouldn't matter if this game gets scrubbed or not.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2010)

wonder what big mean nasty AP will be on the disc as well


----------



## Cyan (Aug 24, 2010)

a self reloading dol game would be the worst !
only disc can work with cIOSrev20 reload blocking...  both original and copy wouldn't work on my wii ;__;

Oh, there's 2 solutions : 
- DVD5 rip, without video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Wait someone to post a video of the "self playing game" option.

Edit : 
ah, no, Sneek is still ok


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 25, 2010)

shhhh dont give nintendo ideas


----------



## Capitaine (Aug 25, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> not a big metroid fan so i'm going pass on this. at least i can save my dual layer dvd's for something better maybe.



lol good luck


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 26, 2010)

SSBB gave me some trouble playing it (it was DVD5 ie. compressed videos) and it isnt even tht good (well maybe IMHO the wii is not very playable for me... still a great system)


----------

